

Design by contract (Programming by Contract) - gibsonf1
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Design_by_contract

======
jksmith
DbC is one of the linchpins of future software development. The traditional
desktop license "use at your own risk" simply won't be acceptable as computing
power becomes more centralized in the future. The corporate world expects us
to provide all possible diligence to show proof of correctness in our
applications, and the products built with DbC will have a competitive edge
over products which don't employ DbC.

~~~
eugenejen
Honestly, did you read the definition? It is a programming paradigm relying on
precodition and postcondition. Not related to desktop license.

~~~
jksmith
What I'm referring to is the bigger picture where DbC has a positive effect on
the value and accountability of applications. Imagine taking the traditional
desktop software license and trying to use it for a web application - your
target audience won't tolerate such a license because all web apps are
inherently more mission-critical than desktop apps. In business terms,
adherence to DbC represents good faith effort to provide reliable
applications.

